# The Quick or the dead- Manchester Velodrome sun 31st Jan 1-3PM.



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2009)

I've booked it (within 120 seconds of the schedules landing in my inboxwink:. 

So there you go. Respond as you see fit.


----------



## longers (25 Sep 2009)

'ere gis a clue mister


----------



## dan_bo (25 Sep 2009)

Usual script, I just had to act quickly so that we got a decent slot. Just after payday as well!


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Sep 2009)

i get paid on the 15th though


----------



## Landslide (25 Sep 2009)

A provisional yes from me!


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

Count me in please Dan.

I will send you 2 lot's of deposit now, Nov and Dec


----------



## trio25 (4 Oct 2009)

Probably as I said today, bit far in advance and we don't have a calendar sorted for next year yet!


----------



## MancRider78 (7 Oct 2009)

general track day or something special??


----------



## dan_bo (8 Oct 2009)

General, coached, out-of -breathness.


----------



## andyfromotley (13 Oct 2009)

any good for bit out of shape complete track novices dan?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Oct 2009)

Oh aye. It loves 'em


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2009)

Deffo from me.... gonna need a Track Bike soon.......

Do you think I could sneek one through bike to work next May..... 'oh yeh it's another fixed bike, wore the old one out I did.....'..hmm Dolan Track Champ...mmmmmmm

http://www.italian-solutions.co.uk/product.php?productid=16151


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2009)

would rather have one of these


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> would rather have one of these



Oh yes the vigorelli......but may just smash the £1k limit, but then again.... so did my current bike..... Only issue..... track newbie on a rather good machine.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2009)

or a nice roberts 953 fillet brazed frame?
bit like this but with 953


----------



## andyfromotley (16 Oct 2009)

Me + 1 please. Pm me if you need a deposit. Cant wait!


----------



## dan_bo (16 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> or a nice roberts 953 fillet brazed frame?
> bit like this but with 953



I've got a pretty special frame coming up- just got to repair it.

so it'll be ready in about seven years' time, judging by my present workrate......


----------



## Will1985 (1 Nov 2009)

I'd be up for this - it could be a long drive back afterwards but that's not important!

Young Un - I'd probably come via Birmingham, staying in Selly Oak for the weekend (if I'm not already back there with a permanent job) so would be able to take you up as well.


----------



## Young Un (1 Nov 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I'd be up for this - it could be a long drive back afterwards but that's not important!
> 
> Young Un - I'd probably come via Birmingham, staying in Selly Oak for the weekend (if I'm not already back there with a permanent job) so would be able to take you up as well.



Can I come please Danbo  Will, you will have a pm in just a few minutes!


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Nov 2009)

can you pencil me in please.

Fossy, I recon I could build the cinelli and stay within a 1k budget, or go over it by another 1k


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Nov 2009)

Pencil me in too please, Dan... now in the process of working on the Wife to allow it. Christmas present from the kids, probably. 

Unsure about any of the others I have brought along in the past, I'll contact them to see if they're interested in shifting some Xmas mince pies in the New Year.


----------



## Origamist (5 Nov 2009)

This sounds great - I've only ever watched track racing at Manchester...

What's the score - do you hire a bike or can you bring your own (assuming it meets the regs)?

How much per person?


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2009)

Origamist said:


> This sounds great - I've only ever watched track racing at Manchester...
> 
> What's the score - do you hire a bike or can you bring your own (assuming it meets the regs)?
> 
> How much per person?



You hire the bike and shoes at the track, about £ 13.00 and then it depends on how many of you go. On Tuesday there were 21 so it cost
£ 10 each, so total cost £ 23.00

For that your group has the place to yourself and an instructor for 2 hours. It's bloody steep, it hurts if you don't stay on the bike  and it is excellent fun


----------



## Origamist (5 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> You hire the bike and shoes at the track, about £ 13.00 and then it depends on how many of you go. On Tuesday there were 21 so it cost
> £ 10 each, so total cost £ 23.00
> 
> For that your group has the place to yourself and an instructor for 2 hours. It's bloody steep, it hurts if you don't stay on the bike  and it is excellent fun



Cheers - very reasonable.

Right, sounds like a goer. Count me in!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Nov 2009)

i'm in if that's ok dan. i'm going to try and get under 19 seconds for a standing start.


----------



## colly (5 Nov 2009)

Pencil me in too Danny?


----------



## longers (5 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> Pencil me in too Danny?



And me too please, then hopefully ink it in and then even more hopefully 
- don't tippex it out.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Nov 2009)

longers said:


> And me too please, then hopefully ink it in and then even more hopefully
> - don't tippex it out.



I've tatoo'ed you in bro


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (5 Nov 2009)

Are you requiring cheques again, such that any withdrawals are not costing everyone else extra (and they act as an incentive to turn up for those with a tiny sniffle)?


----------



## 4F (5 Nov 2009)

dan_bo, stick me down please old chap, I have just secured a pass for the day


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Are you requiring cheques again, such that any withdrawals are not costing everyone else extra (and they act as an incentive to turn up for those with a tiny sniffle)?



I'll be honest with you Sharky, the cheque thing didn't really work. I know it's a community thing and right in principle, but it only works if EVERYBODY subscribes to it in the first place. And that tends not to happen.

I prefer to work on trust. As long as people know that the price of the track hire and coach is to be covered by the attendees, it should work out IMO. 
That said, we didn't get charged for the coach (for whatever reason) on the do just gone, so next time we can knock fourty quid off the total bill

Col,Toe,Will,Paul- your cheques have been used to clean my rim(s) this morning. And have just been set on fire. PM me if you want a pic of the ashes.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2009)

Nice one 4F - be good to see you again....

The bike hire is seriously good value....£9.60. Tharg should be along again as he now has a nice set of new look delta cleats.......

Can recommend the sessions to anyone....fab. Was even more chilled and friendly this November...had a hoot....


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks again fossy for the cleats, these will stay on those shoes solely for track use  i might even treat them to new laces and a polish. 

Dan, what tires did you have on the viking?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

innertubes conti supersonics. £5 each from rowbothams in benchill


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

Beat that. Sixty quids worth of tyres for a tenner.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

have they moved from failsworth? just did a search for them and they show up in 470 Oldham Road, Failsworth.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

did I say rowbothams? I meant Threadgolds. Rowbothams is over the road(ish).


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

ah threadgolds, i know it. shame they aint open on a sunday, i would pop in and get some on the way back.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Beat that. Sixty quids worth of tyres for a tenner.



I got a raleigh 853 frame with full carbon forks and a chris king headset off ebay for £83 delivered recently, hows that?


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

is it a 56? give you 150 for it


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

and a pair of conti supersonics.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

you're gonna love what i've got stuffed behind my sofa.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> is it a 56? give you 150 for it


about that size yes, and no 



dan_bo said:


> you're gonna love what i've got stuffed behind my sofa.


if its the missus its a bit harsh


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

nonono it's not a dead body honest.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

here is the raleigh, the groupset i picked up for £100 and the wheels I had already (probably worked out about £30 for the fulcrums), the rest was bits i had, GBH put it together as I wanted it in a hurry. Whole bike cost me about £270 i recon.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

Bastard. I even saw it hung up in the shop. Bastard. Four hundred cash.


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 Nov 2009)

haha, i thought there was drool on it when i picked it up.
I aint selling, its a beaut to ride.


----------



## dudi (7 Nov 2009)

Morning, Just been told about this shindig from 4F - thanks for the offer of a lift good buddy. Sounds like a great trip, i've always fancied trying track... 

I'm going to secure a day-pass during the day today, so please pencil me in, i'll confirm when the ink can be applied.

Cheers


----------



## 4F (7 Nov 2009)

dudi said:


> Morning, Just been told about this shindig from 4F - thanks for the offer of a lift good buddy. Sounds like a great trip, i've always fancied trying track...
> 
> I'm going to secure a day-pass during the day today, so please pencil me in, i'll confirm when the ink can be applied.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> here is the raleigh, the groupset i picked up for £100 and the wheels I had already (probably worked out about £30 for the fulcrums), the rest was bits i had, GBH put it together as I wanted it in a hurry. Whole bike cost me about £270 i recon.



Put it away...dribble.........


----------



## dudi (8 Nov 2009)

Ink me in! 
The day pass has been granted, and i'm quite excited!


----------



## andyfromotley (8 Nov 2009)

I am booked in with Dan, My BIL is coming, I am sh!ttng myself already. (what is the slowest time ever recorded?)

If anyone needs a lift from leeds pm me i have space in the car.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Nov 2009)

seriously dude, don't. i had never been on a fixed bike before. hadn't been on drops for decades. the instructor goes thru everything thoroughly. it took me about 40 mins to start riding at the top. hth.


----------



## Young Un (10 Nov 2009)

Whats the list like so far Dan?


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2009)

So far:

Me 
Shaun Collier
OtleyAndy+1
Dudi
tharg
4F
Fozz
Longers
Sharky
Dalestar
Collllllly
Will1985
Lanslide
Mike e
MKNash
AndyMoore
Trio+1
Marinyork
Crimmey

That's 21.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Nov 2009)

yep, i'm a definate.

cheers dan


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2009)

Coolio....

May bring the camera next time - take a quick photo stop (now that I've been advised to use 1600 ISO) - blooming tricky getting photo's of bikes indoors at speed......


----------



## Landslide (13 Nov 2009)

Panning's what you need...


----------



## Young Un (13 Nov 2009)

Velodrome light is also known to be crap for pictures, you can see with the human eye, but the cameras don't like it.


----------



## trio25 (14 Nov 2009)

Me and Ali are a yes please!


----------



## andymoore1998 (25 Nov 2009)

Hi Dan, Can you add my name into the list as well please? Hopefully this time I won't have a cold, and can go faster!


----------



## mknash (26 Nov 2009)

Please add my name to that list too if still room thanks!

Can leave deposit with sharkybloke if needed.

ta


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> innertubes conti supersonics. £5 each from rowbothams in benchill



Called threadgolds and the old guy said he never had an ffer on 


I want some  sell me yours, il give you £2 for them


----------



## dan_bo (30 Nov 2009)

Nah


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Nov 2009)

maybe it was rowbothams?

Saw your viking up in gbh tuther day


----------



## dan_bo (30 Nov 2009)

No it was Threadgold's 

Maybe it was a one-off that he had a pair on the shelf.

The 'king was in the shop 'cos I picked up the new crosser. It's back at home next to the radiator now


----------



## dan_bo (30 Nov 2009)

*See page 6 for the list!*


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Nov 2009)

Looks like another good turnout, assuming everyone can actually make it.

I may need a strengthened frame to support all the extra "Mince-pie weight" though... could you organise this?


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Looks like another good turnout, assuming everyone can actually make it.
> 
> I may need a strengthened frame to support all the extra "Mince-pie weight" though... could you organise this?



the downwards force from the mince pies will be offset by the forwards thrust of the sprouts


----------



## dan_bo (1 Dec 2009)

I'll ask that they leave the vents open.


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Dec 2009)

i might make a curry out of the leftover turkey and sprouts


----------



## Dalestar (2 Dec 2009)

If there is still space then count me in.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Dec 2009)

for turkey and sprout curry? Bring a bottle of tizer with you!


----------



## Dalestar (2 Dec 2009)

I'll even eat Turkey and sprout curry if it gets me a place on the track (although i'd rather not if i'm honest)


----------



## Origamist (2 Dec 2009)

Sorry, I'm out. Stag-do in Krakow!


----------



## Young Un (2 Dec 2009)

I may also be out because my club is going down to Newport on the same day, but we are proposing four hours of track time. However, there has been conversation of it changing down to two, in which case I will come with you guys as I will get more track time. I'll let you know asap when I have the definate details.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## dan_bo (3 Dec 2009)

Right, so dalestar's in for jammybastard Origamist and there's a question mark on Young 'un. 


*PAGE 6 FOR LIST*


----------



## Young Un (7 Dec 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Right, so dalestar's in for jammybastard Origamist and there's a question mark on Young 'un.
> 
> 
> *PAGE 6 FOR LIST*



Club has decided for 4 hours track time, so I'm going to go for that instead of this, please could you therefore cross me off the list Dan, sorry to mess you about.


Steve


----------



## Crimmey (14 Dec 2009)

Any chance I can join in please? I wont know anyone though. PM me for deposit/payment.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Dec 2009)

still in


----------



## dan_bo (15 Dec 2009)

Crimmey said:


> Any chance I can join in please? I wont know anyone though. PM me for deposit/payment.




As long as you're coming crimmey, you're in.


----------



## Crimmey (15 Dec 2009)

Ah right cool  thankyou. Does that mean you don't need any monies upfront? just on the day?


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2009)

Look forward to seeing you again Crimmey.

I just checked out your profile. ..........2 years, 90lbs? Wow that's some determination.


----------



## Crimmey (15 Dec 2009)

Ahh was wondering who you was  you're the other Colin. Thankyou. So I will be able to recognise someone after all!


----------



## longers (30 Dec 2009)

Any places left for this session?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Dec 2009)

longers said:


> Any places left for this session?


No, not for a track whippet like yourself.


----------



## longers (30 Dec 2009)

A whippet that's consistently slower than you!


----------



## Chrisc (30 Dec 2009)

Thanks to Longers for the
heads up. Any places left in case my knee has recovered by then?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Dec 2009)

longers said:


> A whippet that's consistently slower than you!


I think that's more down to the person doing the timing than the riders involved though.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Dec 2009)

Chrisc said:


> Thanks to Longers for the
> heads up. Any places left in case my knee has recovered by then?



Yes there is. got your PM pal page 6 of this fred for a bit more detail. be good to see you.


----------



## marekbuk (2 Jan 2010)

Whats the maximum number that you can cope with for this session?


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2010)

We try for a max. of about 25, but you're allowed 35 I think.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Jan 2010)

this is coming up fast and I havent ridden a bike in nearly a month !!!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Jan 2010)

anyone know if there are any restrictions on bars for manchester velodrome? would bullhorns be ok?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> anyone know if there are any restrictions on bars for manchester velodrome? would bullhorns be ok?


Don't think so... why? Are you taking your own bike?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 Jan 2010)

Dan, also got another one who's interested in a revisit (Rik)... any room for him? (looks like we have 21 at present from the list on page 6).

Ta muchly.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Jan 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Don't think so... why? Are you taking your own bike?



I doubt I will have it ready in time.
I was going to get the ribble track frame together as a track bike after my catastrophic fork failure but still need to get 165mm cranks. Got a nice set of forks with no rake powdercoated ready to go. maybe next month


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> I doubt I will have it ready in time.
> I was going to get the ribble track frame together as a track bike after my catastrophic fork failure but still need to get 165mm cranks. Got a nice set of forks with no rake powdercoated ready to go. maybe next month



GBH'll do you a set of dura ace track cranks like mine.......go on. 


Sharky- yeah fine. I'll be posting final lists soon.


----------



## marinyork (12 Jan 2010)

Can I pull out? Sorry . You seem to have got some people to replace me at least.


----------



## Tharg2007 (12 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> GBH'll do you a set of dura ace track cranks like mine.......go on.
> 
> 
> Sharky- yeah fine. I'll be posting final lists soon.



i was thinking of the stronglight ones on ribbles site for £80, or the miche


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> Can I pull out? Sorry . You seem to have got some people to replace me at least.



Can you buggery No problem bud. See you soon eh?


----------



## marinyork (12 Jan 2010)

Yeah. Might come on a later one or else I'll see you on the snake.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Jan 2010)

marinyork said:


> Yeah. Might come on a later one or else I'll see you on the snake.


Cue Fnaar... 

Cheers Dan, I'll let Rik know he's got a place.


----------



## longers (15 Jan 2010)

How warm or not is going to be in there while riding ? 

Longsleeves and 3/4's or arm and kneewarmers?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jan 2010)

shorts n vest more like


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jan 2010)

i have a knee injury that i think will be ok by then, but if anyone is desperate i can pull out


----------



## Landslide (15 Jan 2010)

Is it really time to be getting the excuses in already?


----------



## Will1985 (15 Jan 2010)

I'm still in unless we get snow again.

Have you still got a record of bike sizes dan?


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jan 2010)

somewhere. I'll be on top of it next week.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2010)

Sort of glad I had a LS Jersey last time.......burnt hole in Jersey rather than arm..........

I shall try and not do that again. Remember get off track if slowing down before you go round banking........doh.......


----------



## andyfromotley (17 Jan 2010)

My excuse for poor performance is that i have a bad chest!


----------



## andyfromotley (17 Jan 2010)

My excuse for poor performance is that i have a bad chest!


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jan 2010)

My excuse for poor performance is being overweight and out of shape


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Jan 2010)

My excuse for poor performance is being overweight and out of shape


----------



## trio25 (17 Jan 2010)

I have a really good excuse, I will let you know it when I think of it!


----------



## trio25 (17 Jan 2010)

I have a really good excuse, I will let you know it when I think of it!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> I have a really good excuse, I will let you know it when I think of it!


I'm sure I'll have a few on the day, you can borrow one of mine if you're struggling. 

Dan, have another person interested if there's still spaces available. Ta.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> I have a really good excuse, I will let you know it when I think of it!


I'm sure I'll have a few on the day, you can borrow one of mine if you're struggling. 

Dan, have another person interested if there's still spaces available. Ta.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> I have a really good excuse, I will let you know it when I think of it!


I'm sure I'll have a few on the day, you can borrow one of mine if you're struggling. 

Dan, have another person interested if there's still spaces available. Ta.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jan 2010)

Yeah no problem Phil. 
*
Can I have your bike size please (By P.M.)if I don't already have it*- and for your mates as well


----------



## dan_bo (18 Jan 2010)

Yeah no problem Phil. 
*
Can I have your bike size please (By P.M.)if I don't already have it*- and for your mates as well


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2010)

My excuse, is the pedals are rubbish. Even taken the precaution of fitting new cleats.....if I come out of them......I'll be getting superglue out.....

My missus is patching up my stitched 'repairs' from last time....... so more holes to burn in the jersey...........


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Jan 2010)

you got the black or red cleats fossy? could be the float on the red ones maybe?


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2010)

None of this next time......


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtCIDGuFRMQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> you got the black or red cleats fossy? could be the float on the red ones maybe?



Red - always have had..the pedals on the track bikes are crap...honest....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Jan 2010)

dan do you still have my size from last time? i don't think i even knew.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2010)

Or this....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jbq7UxupeA


----------



## 4F (22 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Or this....
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jbq7UxupeA




Umm, I remember that corner 

Bring it on


----------



## colly (22 Jan 2010)

4F said:


> Umm, I remember that corner



But do you remember going that fast??


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2010)

4F said:


> Umm, I remember that corner
> 
> Bring it on



I remember the other corner  straight after. Top now patched up......hopefully won't burn a hole in it next time.


----------



## 4F (22 Jan 2010)

colly said:


> But do you remember going that fast??



In my dream's yes


----------



## colly (24 Jan 2010)

Anyone been out training for next weekend ?


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2010)

colly said:


> Anyone been out training for next weekend ?



Yeah, loads. In fact I'm out training right now.


----------



## colly (24 Jan 2010)

haha..............me too I did a few fast 125's at lunch and will get a couple of 250's in later around dinner time.


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2010)

Right, I'd better go out again if it's that serious!


----------



## colly (24 Jan 2010)

I'm talking Red here. A nice little Medoc, Chateau Haut Barrail 2005.

It really is that serious


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jan 2010)

sorry guys, already let dan know but i am out. my knee is improving everyday and i have been out both on the brommie and mtb. its at the back of my knee i am worried about injuring. so i think i will be over cautious and avoid the stresses and strain of fixed and my over competitiveness..lol. enjoy all


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2010)

colly said:


> I'm talking Red here. A nice little Medoc, Chateau Haut Barrail 2005.
> 
> It really is that serious




Hardy's crest training for me.........

No, I've still been riding.. a pedal bike of course...... 

Looks like Mr Fossy junior is coming to watch....that or go and be tortured watching a ballet practice for with Miss Fossy....

Chief Camera person he will be !


----------



## andyfromotley (24 Jan 2010)

i have been carb loading..............................


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 Jan 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> i have been carb loading..............................



at the chippy?


----------



## andyfromotley (24 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> at the chippy?



and dominos.

On a serious note, what do i need to bring? helmet, clothing i am guessing. Shoes?? what cleats?
Anything else?

ta andy


----------



## 4F (24 Jan 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> and dominos.
> 
> On a serious note, what do i need to bring? helmet, clothing i am guessing. Shoes?? what cleats?
> Anything else?
> ...



Helmet, clothes, mitts is all you need to bring. You can hire shoes with cleats there.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2010)

Look Deltas are the standard at the track.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Look Deltas are the standard at the track.


... followed by Look at Fossy, he's clipped out again.


----------



## colly (24 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Chief Camera person he will be !



My daughter said she may come along to take some pics as well.


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> sorry guys, already let dan know but i am out. my knee is improving everyday and i have been out both on the brommie and mtb. its at the back of my knee i am worried about injuring. so i think i will be over cautious and avoid the stresses and strain of fixed and my over competitiveness..lol. enjoy all



That's a shame, good on you for being sensible though.


----------



## longers (24 Jan 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> Anything else?
> 
> ta andy



Energy drinks are good, at least one bottle full I'd say.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2010)

The air is quite dry, so at least one drink - possibly two, and something to eat - bananas/energy bars/oat bars. Something you know you can keep 'down' whilst riding.

Oh and a hankey/tissues. There is no spitting/snotting on the track.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Jan 2010)

Well my shoulder is buggered due to a trapped nerve but I'm coming along and will go as far as I can before it gives up on me. Nice and steady should be OK.


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Jan 2010)

i think nice n steady will be the order of the day for most, dont feel like I have any effort left this month


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> i think nice n steady will be the order of the day for most, dont feel like I have any effort left this month


You'll be back up to speed now you've moved away from the hybrid thingy you've been on recently.


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Jan 2010)

"hybrid thingy" haha it is a weird beast.

Still the retro ribble wont be coming out that often. Thinking the hybrid might undergo some mods yet, might get a drop bar on it.


----------



## iLB (25 Jan 2010)

stumbled upon some attempted photos from last time this afternoon, part of me wishes I was going this time, enjoy!


----------



## Chrisc (25 Jan 2010)

Seeing as it's a Sunday and I'm a stickler for Sunday lunch will I be OK turning up stuffed with roast beef, yorkshire pud, treacle sponge and custard? Ought to see me through OK unless I nod off.
Also I don't really own cycling kit apart from cleats, mitts and a helmet so will normal shorts and a t-shirt do it for the day?


----------



## 4F (25 Jan 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Seeing as it's a Sunday and I'm a stickler for Sunday lunch will I be OK turning up stuffed with roast beef, yorkshire pud, treacle sponge and custard? Ought to see me through OK unless I nod off.
> Also I don't really own cycling kit apart from cleats, mitts and a helmet so will normal shorts and a t-shirt do it for the day?



I would suggest that you don't eat too much beforehand otherwise you may end up with a cleaning bill for the track


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jan 2010)

Names/bike sizes:

Me
OtleyAndy+1 56,62
Dudi 56
tharg 57
4F 54
Fozz 56
Longers 56
Sharky + 2 57,57,
Dalestar remind me please
Collllllly 54
Will1985 53
Lanslide 56
Mike e 55
MKNash 57
AndyMoore 53
Trio+1 50,54
Crimmey 53
ChrisC 55


Sorry if it seems a little close, been geet busy though.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

hmm if sharky is 57 i might go for same


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Names/bike sizes:
> 
> Me
> OtleyAndy+1 56,62
> ...


AndyMoore should be the 53 (I think) but my + 2 should be alright with 57s (I thought they did them in inches though).


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (26 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> hmm if sharky is 57 i might go for same


Oi - I'm not that old (just yet) ya cheeky blighter!!


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2010)

I'll stick with the 56 - swapped to 54 last time and got dodgy pedals ......


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2010)

Do Dernies come in 56 though........ ...might need it......


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jan 2010)

You don't get the accelleration with a derny.....


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> You don't get the accelleration with a derny.....



Balls.........


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

it was out on sunday at the jumble


----------



## colly (26 Jan 2010)

I think mine was 54 Danny.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> it was out on sunday at the jumble



How much was it..... should have snapped it up.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> How much was it..... should have snapped it up.....



it was £2 so I bought it, going to be riding it on sunday


----------



## trio25 (27 Jan 2010)

DanBo I am a 50cm Ali a 54cm


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (27 Jan 2010)

Nearly there!!!!!!! Can't believe how quick it's come round this time!


----------



## Crimmey (28 Jan 2010)

My first time with you guys, been looking forward to it for a while. Excitedly nervous


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2010)

Crimmey said:


> My first time with you guys, been looking forward to it for a while. Excitedly nervous




You'll scare your pants off first, then have a laugh......... PS do not go slow round the banking....


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> DanBo I am a 50cm Ali a 54cm



corrected soz


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2010)

Right bike requests are in. I'll be there from 12 in case there's any problems.


----------



## 4F (29 Jan 2010)

Nice, my eta 12 - 12:30 depending on traffic / coffee breaks See you all there


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Jan 2010)

Can we get a pink or blue slip on sunday? not sure if this has been asked before so asking again


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2010)

Don't forget you nutters - decent camera, nice pose, all the names, and discernible shots - not everyone hiding behind pies and styrofoam cups!

Have a lovely time...tut, kids today!


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> Can we get a pink or blue slip on sunday? not sure if this has been asked before so asking again



Err no.


But i'm working on it.


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Jan 2010)

says on their webshite that for a blue slip you just need to let the coach know you want one before you start. The only requirement for this is 20mins riding in line and being able to drop to the back from the front safely.
I bet he could do us all in one go within 30 mins.


----------



## dudi (29 Jan 2010)

4F said:


> Nice, my eta 12 - 12:30 depending on traffic / coffee breaks See you all there



4F is kind enough to be giving me a lift up there, so see you all when he sees you all too!

Really looking forward to it and hoping I don't end up with friction burns!!


----------



## Will1985 (29 Jan 2010)

Anyone wanting any CC gear (dudi is on the list), let me know before 7am Saturday morning and I'll bring it up.


----------



## Chrisc (29 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Err no.
> 
> 
> But i'm working on it.




What's a blue/pink slip?


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2010)

Chrisc said:


> What's a blue/pink slip?



Accreditation so you can race 'n' shoot


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2010)

Though perhaps not at the same time. That's called a bicarb moment.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Don't forget you nutters - decent camera, nice pose, all the names, and discernible shots - not everyone hiding behind pies and styrofoam cups!
> 
> Have a lovely time...tut, kids today!



My son's in charge - I'll see if he'll video a bit of it too...

Any camera experts - what ISO shall I use (not intending to use flash) - is it about ISO 4000


----------



## longers (29 Jan 2010)

I'll be the one with skinny white legs a dark green bike, I'll try and get there for twelve say hello if I don't know you already.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> I'll be the one with skinny white legs a dark green bike, I'll try and get there for twelve say hello if I don't know you already.




You on the tricross then ?

I'll be coming in one of those box things on wheels.....  (excuse is son and a camera)


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> You on the tricross then ?
> 
> I'll be coming in one of those box things on wheels.....  (excuse is son and a camera)



Do you not have panniers for such an occasion?


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Do you not have panniers for such an occasion?



Wash your mouth out........what are those contraptions.......... 

PS son doesn't fit.......

WARNING.....He will talk you all to death......


----------



## Chrisc (29 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> My son's in charge - I'll see if he'll video a bit of it too...
> 
> Any camera experts - what ISO shall I use (not intending to use flash) - is it about ISO 4000




4000! Bit high and grainy pics. What camera is it? 
Bringing mine and hoping it'll be no worse than ISO800


----------



## Chrisc (29 Jan 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Accreditation so you can race 'n' shoot


Ah, competence things. Not applicable to me then...


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

Chrisc said:


> 4000! Bit high and grainy pics. What camera is it?
> Bringing mine and hoping it'll be no worse than ISO800



Fuji Finepix S9600 digital - not a camera buff, but it's bloody good, other than I don't understand all the f settings - and struggle to get a good pic in the drome....


----------



## longers (29 Jan 2010)

Tharg's picture from the jumble was good.

It was baking hot last time, will it really not be cold in there?


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> Tharg's picture from the jumble was good.
> 
> It was baking hot last time, will it really not be cold in there?



It was baking hot outside in the summer, the November one was much better....


----------



## longers (29 Jan 2010)

> the November one was much better....



because I wasn't there.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> because I wasn't there.



 Not meant like that - temp's good.......


----------



## colly (29 Jan 2010)

See you there chaps. 

Now if I could just remember what a bicycle looks like..............................


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

Black and white thingy, no gears, and no brakes..............


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2010)

BUMP............

What is CC Ecosse, IOW rubbish and some other ride........... eh ????

Quick or Dead - come and get terrorised.............


----------



## Chrisc (30 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Fuji Finepix S9600 digital - not a camera buff, but it's bloody good, other than I don't understand all the f settings - and struggle to get a good pic in the drome....



Just be down to not enough light and funny colour balance I reckon. Will see tomorrow.


----------



## Dalestar (30 Jan 2010)

Sorry, been off line for a while. Still on for Sunday and i'm a 52cm frame.

Thanks


----------



## mike e (30 Jan 2010)

Dan,

Sorry for the late notice but I'm going to have to miss this, family matters.

Sorry again.

Mike.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jan 2010)

No problem mike- next time eh.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2010)

mike e said:


> Dan,
> 
> Sorry for the late notice but I'm going to have to miss this, family matters.
> 
> ...



Shame that Mike...next time fella....


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jan 2010)

Yeah- I was gonna run a book on the flying lap as well


----------



## colly (31 Jan 2010)

shoot I am going to be wrecked tomorrow.  I've lost count of the number of glasses of wine I have been forced to drink.

At least it isn't a 9 am start.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 Jan 2010)

Blimey - snowing here, should make for an interesting journey over there with the Wife and Kids who are joining me for a while (until they get terminally bored - so about 10 minutes in all likeliness!).

Looking forward to it... just got swimming lessons for the eldest (and swimming for the rest of us) first.


----------



## trio25 (31 Jan 2010)

IMPORTANT

City are at home with a 1:30pm kickoff. This means traffic will be a nightmare around the veodrome, leave lots of time to get there! Parking is fine you just explain you are going on the track and they let you in, otherwise it costs £5!

fossyant - no-one talks more than me surely???


----------



## Will1985 (31 Jan 2010)

Nice one trio - time to leave now then...


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> City are at home with a 1:30pm kickoff. This means traffic will be a nightmare around the veodrome, leave lots of time to get there! Parking is fine you just explain you are going on the track and they let you in, otherwise it costs £5!




Thanks for the heads up - will set off early...


----------



## Crimmey (31 Jan 2010)

yeah, thanks, might have to set off like....NOW


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

Cheers again Dan....thanks.

Video and pics are uploading as I type........


----------



## trio25 (31 Jan 2010)

Come on get the pics up.

Oh and Dan do you need our numbers for our times? I was the slowest so that is easy to work out (15) and Ali was 19.


----------



## dan_bo (31 Jan 2010)

Me legs are shredded- I should have done a warm down. Crimmey's doing another session at this very moment!


cheers for coming y'all- i'll get the times up tomorrow.


----------



## longers (31 Jan 2010)

Good do that was. Really good to meet you all. Thanks for organising it Dan.

To finish me off there was a broken down car at Mumps and it needed a push up towards Surosa


----------



## andyfromotley (31 Jan 2010)

Awesome day, pics and movie coming soon. Dan stick me down for the next one!!


----------



## Dalestar (31 Jan 2010)

thanks guys and gals, good day had by all.


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

Bloody brilliant day! Big thanks to Dan for sorting it and to Longers who I didn't meet for the heads up! Dan, stick my name down for next time please. 

Where's the video uploading to?

Here's a few pics my missus managed to get despite my giving her the camera set up all wrong....



















that's me out front down there!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

My links here..........

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/fossyant/Velodrome 31-1-2010/

Just sorting videos..........


----------



## Millhouse (31 Jan 2010)

I had a mint day today, it proper made me forget about having my mtb stolen yesterday. I'm looking at it in a positive light, it means I can build a out and out track bike and not have to worry about extra space


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

Videos..........


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4-7jkL3hZo


(More 2 follow....)


----------



## Crimmey (31 Jan 2010)

I have to say that was the most enjoyable trip to the velodrome I have ever had. Credit to Dan and all those that turned out, more the merrier deffo. Sorry I didn't speak to people more, Im just shy.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

Two more 



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hrp-Re2D7Eg



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NgbTiDPme4


----------



## longers (31 Jan 2010)

No problem Crimmey, more chat next time eh?

Did you go on again afterwards?


----------



## trio25 (31 Jan 2010)

Good pics Fossy, can I steal one for my blog?

I wasn't chatty either crimmey, what were you wearing? I hadn't realised you were there! I was the shortest female in the fat cyclist kit.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> Good pics Fossy, can I steal one for my blog?



Course you can.

There are some more uploading now of the 250m sprint - not everyone, but about 15.


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> Good pics Fossy, can I steal one for my blog?
> 
> I wasn't chatty either crimmey, what were you wearing? I hadn't realised you were there! I was the shortest female in the fat cyclist kit.



I wanted a club fatty shirt! Where did you get those? I was the ninja in all black borrowed kit...


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> Two more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hurray! I'm on the last one!
Fossy, were you the guy with the helmet cam then? It was all a bit full on to get time to meet everyone. Shoulda gone to the pub after!


----------



## Crimmey (31 Jan 2010)

I was behind you in the sprints, trio 

Longers: yeah was doing a taster improver session at 5.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Hurray! I'm on the last one!
> Fossy, were you the guy with the helmet cam then? It was all a bit full on to get time to meet everyone. Shoulda gone to the pub after!



No, that was Sharky...it wasn't plugged in though. I was in a red top and longs rather than shorts.


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> No, that was Sharky...it wasn't plugged in though. I was in a red top and longs rather than shorts.


I saw you on the video up the bank then! Can't wait for another session.


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Jan 2010)

really enjoyed that one, thanks again dan! whens the next one?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 Jan 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Hurray! I'm on the last one!
> Fossy, *were you the guy with the helmet cam then*? It was all a bit full on to get time to meet everyone. Shoulda gone to the pub after!


That was me... and I almost got away with recording the event but got collared by the coach when he realised that the camera wasn't an all-in-one recording unit, so had to use a standard vid recorder which was placed next to the track and a bit was done handheld etc. No idea what was captured though, haven't had a chance to look at it yet.

Another great session, cheers to Dan for organising it... please don't do it again on a City Home Game day though in future... fr*gging nightmare getting home!!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

I made a sharp exit to avoid the traffic.....


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> I made a sharp exit to avoid the traffic.....



Me too although I did end up in Asda's car park somehow...


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

There are a few more pics uploading now (Fossy Jnr took over 200 photo's..... a few I got, but I think he did pretty well...)....

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/fossyant/Velodrome 31-1-2010/


----------



## 4F (31 Jan 2010)

Cracking day and nice to meet you all again .

Got home about 30 mins ago with the speedo showing a round trip of 456 miles . Got held up in the footy traffic and a poxy diversion due to part of the A14 being closed


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2010)

4F said:


> Cracking day and nice to meet you all again .
> 
> Got home about 30 mins ago with the speedo showing a round trip of 456 miles . Got held up in the footy traffic and a poxy diversion due to part of the A14 being closed



There is a good pic of you 4F on the first page of my photobucket......


----------



## 4F (31 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> There is a good pic of you 4F on the first page of my photobucket......



Chortle


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

fossyant said:


> There are a few more pics uploading now (Fossy Jnr took over 200 photo's..... a few I got, but I think he did pretty well...)....
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/fossyant/Velodrome 31-1-2010/



Did a great job!


----------



## longers (31 Jan 2010)

Some very good pics from Mini Fossy  Well done sir.

I like ChrisC's idea of going to the pub!


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Jan 2010)

longers, i was in the black and yellow top
last one in line here http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/fossyant/Velodrome 31-1-2010/?action=view&current=DSCF4163.jpg


----------



## longers (31 Jan 2010)

Aha! I had the bright green gloves on, not as a fashion statement but because I'd packed two left mitts.


----------



## Chrisc (31 Jan 2010)

longers said:


> Aha! I had the bright green gloves on, not as a fashion statement but because I'd packed two left mitts.



Missed you but saw you going above me on the bank with no hands, green gloves. Followed you out in the car as well as you cycled off home.


----------



## dudi (31 Jan 2010)

That was a great day!
Thanks to 4F for giving me a lift there and back
Thanks to dan_bo for organising it all
Thanks to the rest of you for making it a great day out

Definately going to get a day-pass for the next weekend one!
Thanks again!
Andrew


----------



## colly (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks again Dan for sorting another good day out for us.

For those I've met before it was nice seeing you again. For those I didn't get to speak to ....maybe next time.

Especially if we can manage a visit to the pub after.

Few pics here:

http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab321/cowait/


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Jan 2010)

dudi, was that you in the corridor with 4f before we went in then? its mad putting names to faces


----------



## dudi (31 Jan 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> dudi, was that you in the corridor with 4f before we went in then? its mad putting names to faces



errr... probably....
unshaven scruffy looking southern thing was me.


----------



## Will1985 (31 Jan 2010)

4F said:


> Cracking day and nice to meet you all again .
> 
> Got home about 30 mins ago with the speedo showing a round trip of 456 miles . Got held up in the footy traffic and a poxy diversion due to part of the A14 being closed


Got back at 22:30 after a stop off at Colsterworth. Not a fan of that diversion either.


----------



## Will1985 (31 Jan 2010)

Anybody got the flying lap times sheet? ...


----------



## Dalestar (31 Jan 2010)

we left it with dan


----------



## trio25 (1 Feb 2010)

Chrisc said:


> I wanted a club fatty shirt! Where did you get those? I was the ninja in all black borrowed kit...



http://www.fatcyclist.com/


----------



## 4F (1 Feb 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Got back at 22:30 after a stop off at Colsterworth. Not a fan of that diversion either.



Hey Will, sorry for extended route back to the A1. It was not as quick as the one we came up on, not sure what went wrong there


----------



## 4F (1 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> dudi, was that you in the corridor with 4f before we went in then? its mad putting names to faces



Yeah that was him, I told Dudi beforehand that if he saw anyone with a Kevin Keegan haircut that was you Tharg


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Feb 2010)

4F said:


> Yeah that was him, I told Dudi beforehand that if he saw anyone with a Kevin Keegan haircut that was you Tharg



haha you're just jealous.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

trio25 said:


> http://www.fatcyclist.com/



Cheers!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Feb 2010)

Meant to ask last night, but what happened to getting a Muvi attached to your helmet/bike, Foss? Thought that mini-cam would have been ideal for recording the action... I bet the "Lumps and Bumps" exercise would have made for scary viewing!!!


----------



## dudi (1 Feb 2010)

4F said:


> Yeah that was him, I told Dudi beforehand that if he saw anyone with a Kevin Keegan haircut that was you Tharg



Hah, oh yeah - forgot about that...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Feb 2010)

Also, Dan - do we need to PM/put details here with our number so you can match the times for the sprint lap?

I was number 22, Longers was 21 and Will1985 was 23 (can only remember the person in front and the one behind!).

Not sure what number AndyMoore was, but it'll be one of the slowest times. 

(Sorry mate!)


----------



## 4F (1 Feb 2010)

I was 5 and Dudi was 6


----------



## stevevw (1 Feb 2010)

I must try and get to the next one. Was Mike e riding yesterday?


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Feb 2010)

mike e cancelled


----------



## dan_bo (1 Feb 2010)

Right, here's your flying lap times folks- Hope you can remember your numbers cos I can't be arsed i'm far too busy at my place of gainful employment to recieve 22 PMs and put times to them.

1/. Fozzy 19.54
2/. 20.50
3/. Tharg 20.80
4/. Dalestar 21.00
5/. 23.40
6/. 19.75
7/. Me 22.80 (so much for not drinking for a fu**ing month)
8/. Millhouse 20.83
9/. Andyfromotley 23.42
10/. 23.04
11/. 21.65
12/. 20.61
13/. 23.11
14/. 18.43 (disk wheel bloke I think)
15/. 23.96
16/. 19.59
17/. oliver 22.27
18/. Lanslide 20.17
19/. 20.52
20/. 23.30
21/. longers 19.43
22/. 19.07
23/. Last man off, our very own Will1985 A.K.A Will Staff *18.25*


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

I was 11, happy with that for a first go unless Barry, (diskwheel) doesn't claim 14 in which case I was 14...


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Feb 2010)

who was the guy with the fancy carbon track bike? nice bike that!


----------



## dudi (1 Feb 2010)

Right then... got a time to try and beat the next time now!


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> who was the guy with the fancy carbon track bike? nice bike that!



My mate Barry, not a forum member he found out I was coming and asked if there was a spare slot. Tis indeed a very nice bike.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

dudi said:


> Right then... got a time to try and beat the next time now!


That's the thing now isn't it, somethign to aim at! 
No idea what was going on yesterday as just trying to stay upright and remember to pedal! I did try to stop at one point and nearly kicked myself up the arse!


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

That list is a lie i tell ya!!!

I AM NUMBER 14!!!!


PS, Will took a shortcut across the basketball court!


----------



## 4F (1 Feb 2010)

Double grrr ! slower than last time out

No I tell a Lie, I was number 14


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Feb 2010)

here is a quick link to last time for those that want to compare

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=983709&postcount=246

I was slower this time  even though i was convinced i got a better start. oh well, something to aim for.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (1 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> here is a quick link to last time for those that want to compare
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=983709&postcount=246
> 
> I was slower this time  even though i was convinced i got a better start. oh well, something to aim for.


Yay - faster for me this time, although when I first got onto the track my hamstrings were twinging slightly so I thought it would be a slow day.

19.07... quite pleased with that.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Yay - faster for me this time, although when I first got onto the track my hamstrings were twinging slightly so I thought it would be a slow day.
> 
> 19.07... quite pleased with that.



Well I wasn't going to say but I was riding with a trapped nerve in my neck which made the drops absolute agony...wine and tens machine sorts it out briefly but 3 months of this now is driving me crazy. 
Still pleased with my 21 and a bit!

PS I don't know what a hamstring is..seriously...


----------



## colly (1 Feb 2010)

Grrr ! A full 2 ( TWO???) seconds slower than last time.

On the other hand I have the perfect excuse...................I'm slow.


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

Just for interest here's what those times equate to roughly

23 secs - 24.3 mph
22 secs - 25.4 mph
21 secs - 26.6 mph
20 secs - 27.9 mph
19 secs - 29.4 mph


----------



## stevevw (1 Feb 2010)

What gearing do these bikes have?


----------



## dan_bo (1 Feb 2010)

50*16

cheers for that by the way Andy. Nice to know


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Well I wasn't going to say but I was riding with a trapped nerve in my neck which made the drops absolute agony...wine and tens machine sorts it out briefly but 3 months of this now is driving me crazy.
> Still pleased with my 21 and a bit!
> 
> PS I don't know what a hamstring is..seriously...



get thee to chiropractor.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> get thee to chiropractor.


I am in a queue...moving up it apparently..


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

Now for further comparison

Manchester track records

1K 1.01 secs = 36mph (nimke)
w 200m 10.09 secs = 41mph (pendleton)
m 200m 9.8 secs = 45 mph (hoy)


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> 1K 1.01 secs = 36mph (nimke)



1.01 seconds? WOW


----------



## 4F (1 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> Just for interest here's what those times equate to roughly
> 
> 23 secs - 24.3 mph
> 22 secs - 25.4 mph
> ...



Nice one andy


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

Just worked this out.
With gearing of 50*16 you get 6.6m rollout which means a lap on the black line is 37.8 revs.

SO:
60/your lap time x 37.8 = your cadence. 

Mine worked out at 105 

18sec = 126
19sec = 119
20sec = 113
21sec = 108
22sec = 103
23sec = 98


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

Doesnt matter which way we stack up the figures........i'm crap.


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> Doesnt matter which way we stack up the figures........i'm crap.


It's a club then. Crap Cyclist Club


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

As an aside, i am logging my miles, anyone like to make a conservative guess at how many i should put down for yesterday?

40 laps = 6.2 miles we must have done that ???


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 Feb 2010)

I want more!!!!


----------



## stevevw (1 Feb 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Just worked this out.
> With gearing of 50*16 you get 6.6m rollout which means a lap on the black line is 37.8 revs.
> 
> SO:
> ...



I take it Hoy and the like have a lot higher gearing then or he would be doing over 230


----------



## 4F (1 Feb 2010)

stevevw said:


> I take it Hoy and the like have a lot higher gearing then or he would be doing over 230



I think that is fair to assume. You coming up for the next one Steve ?
If you can get a train to Cambridge I will pick you up on the way


----------



## stevevw (1 Feb 2010)

4F said:


> I think that is fair to assume. You coming up for the next one Steve ?
> If you can get a train to Cambridge I will pick you up on the way up



What we are not cycling up 

can I take the Bianchi if i take the brake off?


----------



## Will1985 (1 Feb 2010)

I certainly felt undergeared - another 6" would have been helped. Next time I'll have to make sure I've got my own steed to break 18 secs 

Tony - no worries on the diversion. Snake pass has just been inserted onto the top of my list of roads (that I've seen) that I'd like to ride on in the UK.


----------



## barrybubbles (1 Feb 2010)

.....*standing* lap record for Manchester is.....17.00 sec by Jamie Staff


.....now where did I put those steriods !


----------



## Chrisc (1 Feb 2010)

stevevw said:


> I take it Hoy and the like have a lot higher gearing then or he would be doing over 230



Oy Hoy used 51*14 in Athens. And he'd be doing about 160 with that for his 200m record. Hells bells!


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Feb 2010)

Will1985 said:


> I certainly felt undergeared - another 6" would have been helped. Next time I'll have to make sure I've got my own steed to break 18 secs
> 
> Tony - no worries on the diversion. Snake pass has just been inserted onto the top of my list of roads (that I've seen) that I'd like to ride on in the UK.



Yeah i was thinking that when i looked at you flying round will, hmmmm definitely undergeared!

Sorry didnt get a chance to say hello, the cc gear on display looked fly!

andy


----------



## colly (1 Feb 2010)

barrybubbles said:


> .....*standing* lap record for Manchester is.....*17.00 *sec by Jamie Staff
> !



Yes that's my target for next time. Bit of training, cut out the pies, easy-peasy.


----------



## andyfromotley (3 Feb 2010)

here are some rubbish pictures

http://picasaweb.google.com/helenandizzy/20100131Velodrome?feat=directlink

and a video of my B-I-Ls flying lap.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ27V-INhn8


----------



## Will1985 (3 Feb 2010)

Sh4rky - did you video the timed laps?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Feb 2010)

Will1985 said:


> Sh4rky - did you video the timed laps?


I did... now just need some way of adding a clock to the footage so more accurate times can be gathered (although it's quite difficult to see exactly who is passing the camera each time).

Any suggestions about adding a clock to the image?


----------

